
Jargon File moved to github - poolpool
https://github.com/Jargonfile/jargonfile
======
poolpool
Should the personal who wrote:

One was: their skin color looks fecal. The other was: their bone structure
doesn’t look human. And they’re just off-reference enough to be much more
creepy than if they looked less like people, like bad CGI or shambling undead
in a B movie. When I paid close enough attention, these were the three basic
data under the revulsion; my hindbrain thought it was surrounded by alien shit
zombies.

Speak for hacker culture?

~~~
nzp
I think ESR is an idiot for a lot of reasons, but to be honest you're taking
that quote a little out of context. The whole point of that blog post was to
show his superior rationality and analytical introspective prowess--despite
the “irrational” feelings he describes in the quoted paragraph, he was able to
reason his way through all that and his neocortex and non-bigotry came
victorious. Or so he claims.

One a certain level I agree with what he writes in that post in the sense that
we shouldn't let certain mental reflexes, which are no fault of ours,
overpower our reason, compassion, whatever... But on the other hand, I have to
agree with you at least in part, because that paragraph is just messed up
(it's the exact part that startled me when I read the post[0] a few months
ago). Without it, that post would be one of the rare reasonable things he
wrote lately. It left a bad taste in my mouth not knowing what to think
really. Although, he has gone on verbal racist sprees before, without much
analysing own visceral processes.

[0] [http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=5001](http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=5001)

EDIT: Oh, and just to add: he self appointed himself as a speaker for hacker
culture. I don't think anyone has taken that seriously. Who cares what one
person with delusions of grandeur thinks?

